# What State/Province/Country are you playing from?



## Darrien (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm playing from up in *Alaska, USA*


----------



## axo (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh my god same!


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 23, 2015)

New South Wales, Australia


----------



## Darrien (Sep 23, 2015)

No way? Thats sweet. Alaska! and Australia.. wow. That's bad-@ss


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 23, 2015)

Northern California


----------



## axo (Sep 23, 2015)

Darrien said:


> No way? Thats sweet. Alaska! and Australia.. wow. That's bad-@ss



What part are you in? Im in Skagway c:


----------



## Llust (Sep 23, 2015)

washington state, usa


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)

England.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 23, 2015)

Wales, which is in the UK.


----------



## ForeverCrossingAnimals (Sep 23, 2015)

Derbyshire, England


----------



## axo (Sep 23, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> England.



Ayy I used to live there.


----------



## Kess (Sep 23, 2015)

Florida, USA


----------



## Darrien (Sep 23, 2015)

I live on the Kenai Peninsula, In Sterling.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 23, 2015)

uk woo, scotland to be specific!


----------



## Momo15 (Sep 23, 2015)

Texas, USA


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 23, 2015)

Arizona,U.S.A.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 23, 2015)

Texas


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 23, 2015)

Maryland, USA. ^_^


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 23, 2015)

Colorado, USA.


----------



## sharynn (Sep 23, 2015)

NSW, Australia. Since I live in the southern hemisphere, my Animal Crossing season is always opposite to my real-life season!


----------



## Darrien (Sep 23, 2015)

Whaaat? Reaally.. wow!


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 23, 2015)

sharynn said:


> NSW, Australia. Since I live in the southern hemisphere, my Animal Crossing season is always opposite to my real-life season!



is the australian version matched up with europe, with usa, or with japan for holidays and DCL?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Florida USA here!


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 23, 2015)

Virginia, USA! I wonder if anyone else here is from the state c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 23, 2015)

Mexico City


----------



## Isabella (Sep 23, 2015)

kawaii_princess said:


> Virginia, USA! I wonder if anyone else here is from the state c:



nope ur the only one in virginia!

I'm in the dc area


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 23, 2015)

Isabella said:


> nope ur the only one in virginia!
> 
> I'm in the dc area



Ooooh awesome! We're not too far from each other. Hello!


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 24, 2015)

Minnesota, USA


----------



## Jesibie (Sep 24, 2015)

Quebec, Canada



Nunnafinga said:


> Arizona,U.S.A.



Love your state. Building a house there in very near future.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 24, 2015)

Buffalo NY but originally form Niagara falls NY.


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

California, USA


----------



## Balam Ajaw (Sep 24, 2015)

Mexico, you only need to know that


----------



## sharynn (Sep 24, 2015)

King Dad said:


> is the australian version matched up with europe, with usa, or with japan for holidays and DCL?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Florida USA here!



Pretty sure it's Europe.


----------



## Wildroses (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm in Perth, Western Australia, so nowhere near all the other Australian's who have posted so far. And I can confirm have our game matched up to Europe's holidays, I was disappointed at no Isabelle on the day my app told me it was Columbus Day.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 24, 2015)

Ontario,  Canada.


----------



## Campy (Sep 24, 2015)

The Netherlands.


----------



## mayorjade (Sep 24, 2015)

Florida, USA


----------



## enchilada (Sep 24, 2015)

mayorjade said:


> Florida, USA



representt


----------



## MayorVin (Sep 24, 2015)

Northamptonshire in the United Kingdom!


----------



## enchilada (Sep 24, 2015)

MayorVin said:


> Northamptonshire in the United Kingdom!



are you a hobbit?


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 24, 2015)

Lincolnshire, England!


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Sep 24, 2015)

England.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 24, 2015)

USA, specifically a southern state


----------



## Myax (Sep 24, 2015)

Ontario, Canada :3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 24, 2015)

Jesibie said:


> Quebec, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> Love your state. Building a house there in very near future.



Welcome!Good luck with your new home.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am in the state of Michigan in the United States. I'm actually in a suburb of Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## kiwikitty (Sep 24, 2015)

Manitoba, Canada


----------



## Kristen (Sep 24, 2015)

Myax said:


> Ontario, Canada :3



that's where I'm from! c:


----------



## Heyden (Sep 24, 2015)

sydneyy


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

Missouri, USA


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Sep 24, 2015)

Oklahoma


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2015)

Oklahoma, USA. Party in da USA people lol


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2015)

Texas, USA. Sometimes I'll be in California.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 24, 2015)

Bay Area in California


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 24, 2015)

Texas, U.S.A.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Sep 24, 2015)

New Brunswick, Canada!


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 24, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> sydneyy



That's where I'm from!


----------



## HHoney (Sep 24, 2015)

In the middle of the heartland of America. Fortunately a plane ride away from just about anywhere.

But I live inside the internet.


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 25, 2015)

Wexford, in Ireland!


----------



## cats_toy (Sep 25, 2015)

Florida, USA


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm playing from Texas, USA.


----------



## Fields (Sep 25, 2015)

Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 25, 2015)

kawaii_princess said:


> Virginia, USA! I wonder if anyone else here is from the state c:



you are not the only one from VA around here! ;D


----------



## jcnorn (Sep 25, 2015)

Sweden


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm from New Jersey, USA. Curious if there's anyone else from the tristate area?


----------



## Renivere (Sep 25, 2015)

Manitoba, Canada


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 25, 2015)

Porto, Portugal


----------



## CottonA'Dream (Sep 25, 2015)

Saskatchewan, Canada!


----------



## mayorcarlie (Sep 25, 2015)

Sydney, Australia


----------



## enchilada (Sep 25, 2015)

Alabama, USA


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Texas, U.S.A.



Corpus Christi? I live 2 hours away from there! Have you been to the U.S.S Lexington?


----------



## okaimii (Sep 26, 2015)

Illinois, USA. 



Spoiler: chicagooooo


----------



## Mariah (Sep 26, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Illinois, USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chicagooooo



Me too.


----------



## kiwikitty (Sep 26, 2015)

Renivere said:


> Manitoba, Canada



Same


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Sep 26, 2015)

New Mexico, USA.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> you are not the only one from VA around here! ;D



Oh snap you too!? Dude I like seeing you around the forums, why aren't we friends!?


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Sep 26, 2015)

The north of England.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 26, 2015)

Devon, England.






It's a nice place


----------



## Yuni (Sep 26, 2015)

Melbourne, Australia :3


----------



## Cheburashka (Sep 26, 2015)

Originally Germany, currently in Poland


----------



## lamblamp (Sep 26, 2015)

Finland c:


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2015)

Long Island, NY, USA.


----------



## IrishA03 (Sep 26, 2015)

Ireland


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 26, 2015)

Province of Limburg, the Netherlands.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 26, 2015)

Vancouver, Canada c:


----------



## toddishott (Sep 26, 2015)

Minnesota, USA


----------



## danieeelle (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm playing from New York! Not the city, but upstate! We're just about transitioning into fall, it's killing me! I'm not ready for this long New York winter!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 26, 2015)

Utah, USA


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2015)

Boring ass Alabama >>


----------



## Soigne (Sep 26, 2015)

hot, gross, southern united states


----------



## Jellalf (Sep 26, 2015)

somewhere in the USA x3


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

Pennsylvania in the US. I miss living in New York though.


----------



## Mink (Sep 26, 2015)

South California c: needless to say I've been to disneyland over 10 times


----------



## scartwright (Sep 27, 2015)

Liverpool, England.


----------



## SarahBearah (Sep 27, 2015)

Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Moonlight- (Sep 27, 2015)

Queensland, Australia


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 27, 2015)

Florida~


----------



## HollandC (Sep 27, 2015)

Utah


----------



## Beandip (Sep 27, 2015)

Rhode Island represent!


----------



## Darrien (Sep 27, 2015)

Represent!!


----------



## Carina (Sep 27, 2015)

Vorarlberg, which is in Western Austria.


----------



## Darrien (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang! It's crazy to see how many different people get on here!


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2015)

Sweden.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 29, 2015)

Darrien said:


> Dang! It's crazy to see how many different people get on here!



Isn't it W O N D E R F U L ?!

All of us, all around the world, gathered together for digital animals in a make believe world.

I think Animal Crossing is one step towards World Peace.


----------



## seikoshi (Sep 29, 2015)

Victoria, Australia. I like that the Australian version is matched up with Europe, I like the season being winter when its around Christmas time.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Darrien said:


> I'm playing from up in *Alaska, USA*



Netherlands, South-Holland, i would be surprised if anyone lives here too uwu


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Netherlands, South-Holland, i would be surprised if anyone lives here too uwu



Je zult versteld staan van het aantal Nederlanders dat hier is (en ook belgen). Logischerwijs getrokken zullen de meeste ook uit Zuid-Holland komen, naast mij die behoort tot het uitschot van ons land: Limburg. Dus ja, je moet zeker verbaasd zijn.


----------



## 2munchkin2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Melbourne, Victoria, Australia


----------



## dorimon (Sep 29, 2015)

Maryland, United States!

Just got my New 3DS last Friday, and I'm really enjoying New Leaf.  I haven't played Animal Crossing since the Gamecube version


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Je zult versteld staan van het aantal Nederlanders dat hier is (en ook belgen). Logischerwijs getrokken zullen de meeste ook uit Zuid-Holland komen, naast mij die behoort tot het uitschot van ons land: Limburg. Dus ja, je moet zeker verbaasd zijn.



Ik ben zeker verbaasd  Leuk dat ik niet de enige ben! ^.^


----------



## pearly19 (Sep 29, 2015)

California, USA!

A great place to live minus the drought and expensive rent!


----------



## Darrien (Oct 2, 2015)

Right on!


----------



## oukin (Oct 2, 2015)

Ontario, Canada~!


----------



## Darrien (Oct 2, 2015)

Why, Hello. Fellow neighbor.


----------



## Two-Face (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm from the state of Washington.


----------



## Darrien (Oct 2, 2015)

What part of Washington?


----------



## Auri1898 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ohio, United States of America. Let's go Bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 2, 2015)

HHoney said:


> Isn't it W O N D E R F U L ?!
> 
> All of us, all around the world, gathered together for digital animals in a make believe world.
> 
> I think Animal Crossing is one step towards World Peace.



I agree!


----------



## Two-Face (Oct 2, 2015)

Darrien said:


> What part of Washington?



I live near Seattle.


----------



## Two-Face (Oct 2, 2015)

Darrien said:


> What part of Washington?



I live near Seattle.


----------



## Claris (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm playing from Italy.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 2, 2015)

Darrien said:


> I'm playing from up in *Alaska, USA*



I'm from Canada~


----------



## Darrien (Oct 2, 2015)

Hooray for Italy!


----------



## Branki (Oct 2, 2015)

Nashville,Tn


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Peep (Oct 2, 2015)

Virginia, USA


----------



## Darrien (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm originally from Montana.


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 2, 2015)

Ontario, Canada



Flaming_Oceans said:


> I'm from Canada~



We should be friends


----------



## Darrien (Oct 3, 2015)

Love the Buffalo in Canada.


----------



## Mentagon (Oct 3, 2015)

Birmingham, Alabama 
Because the world hates me.

Nah, it's actually pretty nice, I've just lived here forever.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 3, 2015)

California, USA


----------



## Darrien (Oct 4, 2015)

We're Worldwide.


----------



## sickbullet (Oct 4, 2015)

England Manchester


----------



## milkday (Oct 4, 2015)

A tiny town in Norfolk, UK ;~;


----------



## Darrien (Oct 5, 2015)

I have never heard of Norfolk, Although I doubt you've heard of Sterling, AK or Soldotna Alaska either.. xD


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 9, 2015)

I live in Ontario, Canada


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 9, 2015)

rhode island, united states! c:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Ohio of the United States, dude! c:


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm in the southwestern area of California.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 9, 2015)

I live in beautiful Virginia, USA.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Texas in the United States


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 9, 2015)

Rhode Island in the good ol' USofA!


----------

